# vmware-config.pl problems

## freak4u

I've been having problems getting vmware to work.  I'm running linux-2.6.9-ck3 (although I've tried it with ck-2) and vmware-workstation-4.5.2.8848-r1.  I keep running the vmware-config.pl script, and the modules build fine and load fine.  But when I goto start the vmware script, vmware monitor and vmware ethernet fail.  I've uninstalled vmware twice now, (although I haven't gotten rid of the character devices when I did) and nothing seems to work.  I've done everything suggested in all the posts on vmware, (including rm'ing /etc/vmware/not_configured) and I still can't get it to work...any ideas?

----------

## Cqwense

I believe for vmmonitor to work correctly, you need the vmmon modules loaded:

```
modprobe vmmon
```

Hope that helps some.

----------

## emes

I've got the same problem   :Sad: 

----------

## jklmnop

when playing with vmware...  be very sure that all of the vmware processes are stopped.

when vmware fails to completely start for whatever reason or another it

tends to leave some of the processes hanging about.  make sure to

stop it, kill off all of the vmware processes and try again.  often i have

to build it,  configure it, let it fail, remove junk, and then just

'rm /etc/vmware/not_configured'.  then it works just fine.

```

# /etc/init.d/vmware start

 * VMware Workstation is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured

 * for the running kernel. To (re-)configure it, invoke the

 * following command: /opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl.

 * VMware is not properly configured! See above.                          [ !! ]

#  /opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl

Making sure services for VMware Workstation are stopped.

...

# /etc/init.d/vmware start

 * Starting VMware services:                                              [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine monitor                                              [ !! ]

 *   Virtual ethernet                                                     [ !! ]

 *   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                    [ !! ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1 (background)                     [ ok ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8 (background)                     [ ok ]

 *   NAT service on /dev/vmnet8                                           [ !! ]

# ps augxww | grep v[m]ware

root     31837  0.0  0.0  1220  288 pts/2    S    22:18   0:00 /opt/vmware/bin/vmnet-bridge -d /var/run/vmnet-bridge-0.pid /dev/vmnet0 eth0

root     31849  0.0  0.0  1508  512 ?        Ss   22:18   0:00 /opt/vmware/bin/vmnet-natd -d /var/run/vmnet-natd-8.pid -m /var/run/vmnet-natd-8.mac -c /etc/vmware/vmnet8/nat/nat.conf

root     31991  0.0  0.0  1220  284 pts/2    S    22:18   0:00 /opt/vmware/bin/vmnet-netifup -d /var/run/vmnet-netifup-vmnet1.pid /dev/vmnet1 vmnet1

root     32001  0.0  0.0  1220  284 pts/2    S    22:18   0:00 /opt/vmware/bin/vmnet-netifup -d /var/run/vmnet-netifup-vmnet8.pid /dev/vmnet8 vmnet8

root     32033  0.0  0.0  1656  668 ?        Ss   22:18   0:00 /opt/vmware/bin/vmnet-dhcpd -cf /etc/vmware/vmnet8/dhcpd/dhcpd.conf -lf /etc/vmware/vmnet8/dhcpd/dhcpd.leases -pf /var/run/vmnet-dhcpd-vmnet8.pid vmnet8

root     32034  0.0  0.0  1660  676 ?        Ss   22:18   0:00 /opt/vmware/bin/vmnet-dhcpd -cf /etc/vmware/vmnet1/dhcpd/dhcpd.conf -lf /etc/vmware/vmnet1/dhcpd/dhcpd.leases -pf /var/run/vmnet-dhcpd-vmnet1.pid vmnet1

root     32036  0.0  0.1  2572 1252 ?        Ss   22:18   0:00 /opt/vmware/bin/vmware-nmbd -D -l /dev/null -s /etc/vmware/vmnet1/smb/smb.conf -f /var/run/vmware-nmbd-vmnet1.pid

root     32038  0.0  0.1  3552 1392 ?        Ss   22:18   0:00 /opt/vmware/bin/vmware-smbd -D -l /dev/null -s /etc/vmware/vmnet1/smb/smb.conf -f /var/run/vmware-smbd-vmnet1.pid

# kill `ps augxww | grep v[m]ware | awk '{print $2}'`

# rmmod vmmon

# rmmod vmnet

# /etc/init.d/vmware start 

 * VMware Workstation is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured

 * for the running kernel. To (re-)configure it, invoke the

 * following command: /opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl.

 * VMware is not properly configured! See above.                          [ !! ]

# rm /etc/vmware/not_configured 

# /etc/init.d/vmware start

 * Starting VMware services:                                              [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine monitor                                              [ ok ]

 *   Virtual ethernet                                                     [ ok ]

 *   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                    [ ok ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1 (background)                     [ ok ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8 (background)                     [ ok ]

 *   NAT service on /dev/vmnet8                                           [ ok ]

```

----------

## freak4u

I've gone as far to reboot in between changes, but I'll make totally sure.  Let you guys know what happens... BTW, what are the major / minors for the vmnet[0-8] devices?  I'm using 119, 0-8...anybody have anything different?

----------

## emes

jklmnop: I follow your procedure, but i still get:

```
Starting VMware services:

   Virtual machine monitor                                             done

   Virtual ethernet                                                    done

   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                  failed

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1 (background)                    done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8 (background)                    done

   NAT service on /dev/vmnet8                                         failed
```

when configuring, and

```
 * Starting VMware services:                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine monitor                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 *   Virtual ethernet                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                                                                             [ !! ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1 (background)                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8 (background)                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   NAT service on /dev/vmnet8                                                                                                    [ !! ]
```

When I start the service.

----------

## freak4u

Still having a problem...dumped all the modules out of my kernel, stopped the services, and recompilied the modules...Still no dice.  Here's the (obvious) output

```
 * Starting VMware services:                                                                       [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine monitor                                                                       [ !! ]

 *   Virtual ethernet                                                                              [ !! ]

 *   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                                             [ !! ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8 (background)                                              [ ok ]

 *   NAT service on /dev/vmnet8                                                                    [ !! ]

freak4u@slide /usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc $  
```

GRRRR hate proprietary software.  Quick thought...What kernels are people using that are / aren't having problems?  I've had a problems on 2.6.9-ck 1,2,3.  Anybody else?

----------

## jschellhaass

I can think of 2 possible problems.

1) You have 1 gig of ram and specified that in the the kernel config.  I believe the ck patches support the 1 gig memory.  This breaks stuff like vmware.  Probably not the the issue because the modules won't compile with this.

2) the devices do not exist in /dev.  This can be corrected by changing the the vmware script in /etc/init.d.   This is the script I use.  The changes are in the dev creation.  This was pulled from a different gentoo thread on vmware.  Search is your friend.

```

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-emulation/vmware-workstation/files/vmware.rc,v 1.4 2004/07/14 21:24:28 agriffis Exp $

depend() {

   need localmount

   use logger net samba

}

vmware-prettify() {

   # Yea, the code is ugly but the output is pretty

   state=$1

   waserror=0

 msgtype=0

 while read line

 do

  [ "$line" == "" ] && continue

  if [ "$msgtype" -le "0" ]

  then

   if [ "$msgtype" == "-1" ]

   then

    ewarn $line

    continue

   fi

   if [ "${line/*:*/}" == "" ]

   then

    einfon $line

    echo

    eend 0

    msgtype=1

   else

    ewarn $line

    msgtype=-1

    waserror=1

   fi

   continue

  fi

  # Strip out anything after the <esc> code

  message=`echo $line | sed -e "s/^\(.*\) .*$/\1/"`

  einfon "  $message"

  echo

  echo $line | grep done > /dev/null

  status=$?

  eend $status

  if [ "$status" != "0" ]

  then

   logger -p local0.err -t vmware-${state} "$line"

   waserror=$status

  fi

 done

 if [ "$msgtype" == "-1" ]

 then

  eend 1 "VMware is not properly configured! See above."

 fi

 return $waserror

}

start(){

 # ======================================================== 

    # create device nodes for use with udev 

    # ======================================================== 

    einfo "Creating Vmware device nodes" 

 

    if [ ! -e "/dev/vmnet0" ]; then 

       mknod -m 600  /dev/vmnet0 c 119 0 

    fi 

    if [ ! -e "/dev/vmnet1" ]; then 

       mknod -m 600  /dev/vmnet1 c 119 1 

    fi 

    if [ ! -e "/dev/vmnet8" ]; then 

       mknod -m 600  /dev/vmnet8 c 119 8 

    fi 

    if [ ! -e "/dev/vmmon" ]; then 

       mknod -m 666  /dev/vmmon c 10 165 

    fi 

    if [ ! -e "/dev/parport0" ]; then 

       mknod -m 600  /dev/parport0 c 99 0 

    fi 

    if [ ! -e "/dev/parport1" ]; then 

       mknod -m 600  /dev/parport1 c 99 1 

    fi 

    if [ ! -e "/dev/parport2" ]; then 

       mknod -m 600  /dev/parport2 c 99 2 

    fi 

    if [ ! -e "/dev/parport3" ]; then 

       mknod -m 600  /dev/parport3 c 99 3 

    fi 

    # ======================================================== 

    # end of device node creation 

    # ======================================================== 

 test -x /etc/vmware/init.d/vmware || \

  eend 1 "vmware init script not found. Aborting" || return 1

 /etc/vmware/init.d/vmware start | vmware-prettify start

 return $?

}

stop() {

 /etc/vmware/init.d/vmware stop | vmware-prettify stop

 return $?

}

```

jeff

----------

## freak4u

I only have 256MB of ram.  You're talking about CONFIG_1GLOWMEM, right?  I saw that in another post...that is not enabled in my kernel.

I searched everywhere.  In my topmost post i mentioned that I have the devices already...Here are the relevant devices:

```

crw-------  1 root root 99, 0 Nov 21 12:52 parport0

crw-------  1 root root 99, 1 Nov 21 12:52 parport1

crw-------  1 root root 99, 2 Nov 21 12:52 parport2

crw-------  1 root root 99, 3 Nov 21 12:52 parport3

crw-------  1 root root 119, 9 Nov 21 12:12 vmnet9

crw-------  1 root root 119, 7 Nov 21 12:12 vmnet7

crw-------  1 root root 119, 6 Nov 21 12:12 vmnet6

crw-------  1 root root 119, 5 Nov 21 12:12 vmnet5

crw-------  1 root root 119, 4 Nov 21 12:12 vmnet4

crw-------  1 root root 119, 3 Nov 21 12:12 vmnet3

crw-------  1 root root 119, 2 Nov 21 12:12 vmnet2

crw-------  1 root root 119, 1 Nov 21 12:12 vmnet1

crw-------  1 root root 119, 0 Nov 21 12:52 vmnet0

crw-------  1 root root 119, 8 Nov 21 12:52 vmnet8

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root     10 Nov 21 12:53 vmmon -> misc/vmmon

crw-r-----  1 root root 10, 165 Dec 31  1969 misc/vmmon

```

Any other ideas?

----------

## freak4u

I used your script...same results:

```

 * Creating Vmware device nodes

 * Starting VMware services:                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine                                                                          [ !! ]

 *   Virtual                                                                                  [ !! ]

 *   Bridged networking on                                                                    [ !! ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8 (background)                                         [ ok ]

 *   NAT service on                                                                           [ !! ]

```

----------

## jschellhaass

Do the modules exist?  Can you load them manually?

jeff

----------

## freak4u

yes the modules exist and I can load them manually.  My machine is a dual boot (FC3).  Your script helped with FC3, works fine now.  Gentoo is still having a problem though.  After I build the modules everything loads fine but the service doesn't start.  The devices are all present, the modules are present, they load fine but it just doesn't work.  What kernel are you using?  I'm using 2.6.9-ck3 right now...

----------

## jschellhaass

I'm using 2.6.9-gentoo-r4.  The latest gentoo dev sources.

Once all the modules load the vmware service is running and the app should work ok. 

I don't know why you are having so many problems with the init script.  

jeff

----------

## freak4u

I did download and compile those sources, having the same problem though.  I'll give it another shot with those sources. Thanks for all your help

----------

## freak4u

here's my kernel now 

```
Linux slide 2.6.9-gentoo-r4 #2 Sat Nov 20 15:07:35 EST 2004 i686 mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1600+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

run /opt/vmware/vmware-config.pl and get

```

Starting VMware services:

   Virtual machine monitor                                             done

   Virtual ethernet                                                    done

   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                   done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1 (background)                    done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8 (background)                    done

   NAT service on /dev/vmnet8                                          done

```

But vmware won't run and the service says it's stopped.  The modules are automatically loaded and when I start the vmware service I get

```
* Creating Vmware device nodes

 * Starting VMware services:                                                                            [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine                                                                                    [ !! ]

 *   Virtual                                                                                            [ !! ]

 *   Bridged networking on                                                                              [ !! ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1 (background)                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8 (background)                                                   [ ok ]

 *   NAT service on                                                                                     [ !! ]

freak4u@slide
```

----------

## mrpdaemon

Any chance you are running udev?

Here is how I create the devices, in the vmware init script:

```

start() {

        rm /dev/vmnet*

        rm /dev/vmmon

        for a in `seq 0 9`; do mknod /dev/vmnet$a c 119 $a; done

        test -x /etc/vmware/init.d/vmware || \

                eend 1 "vmware init script not found. Aborting" || return 1

        /etc/vmware/init.d/vmware start | vmware-prettify start

        return $?

}

```

Do this, delete /etc/vmware/not_configured and reboot. Works for me.

----------

## freak4u

running devfs but I'll give it a shot.  What's the difference between udev and devfs?

edit Still no dice... Virtual Machine Monitor and Vitrual Ethernet won't start, everything else starts fine but vmware still won't run  :Sad: 

UPDATE

Ok, so I decided to remove a few variables.  I reconfigured vmware without networking.  The only module it built was the vmmon.  I tried to start vmware and I got

```

* Starting VMware services:       [ ok ]

*     Vitrual Machine monitor     [ !! ]

```

----------

## maharg

I had the same issue on 2.6.9-gentoo-r4 - make sure you have real time clock compiled in the kernel and parport_pc as a module, reboot, then re-emerge vmware-workstation and re-run vmware-config.pl. Worked for me.

p.s. also had to chmod +r /opt/vmware/bin/vmware to make it readable to non root users !?!?

----------

## j-kidd

 *freak4u wrote:*   

> here's my kernel now 
> 
> ```
> Linux slide 2.6.9-gentoo-r4 #2 Sat Nov 20 15:07:35 EST 2004 i686 mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1600+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
> ```
> ...

 

/opt/vmware/vmware-config.pl already starts the service for you at the end of the configuration. That's why you will get the errors above when trying to start the service manually with /etc/init.d/vmware.

----------

## dreadhead

I've got exactly the same problem since I updated to kernel 2.6.9. The same vmware installation worked perfectly on kernel 2.6.8.

Now I'm using 2.6.9-gentoo-r8.

----------

## Triptol

Fixed it today, new gentoo-dev kernel release came out (2.6.9-r9), so I recompiled with some changes:

made sure I had the real time stuff compiled in (see above)

changed the pc_parport to a module

added kernel .config support + support through /proc/config

I did the chmod +r on the vmware binary, so my normal user could use it. I also configured the /etc/init.d/vmware script so it makes the devices for the vmnet modules.

I just configured vmware. Don't try to start the init.d script or so, leave it here. I removed the /etc/vmware/not_configured and rebooted and it worked. 

Now I have no idea which part of the process actually worked, but the whole thing seemed to do the trick.

----------

## dreadhead

```
# /opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl

# reboot

# rm /etc/vmware/not_configured

# /etc/init.d/vmware start
```

I don't know why, but the reboot is necessary BEFORE starting the services.

Good luck!

----------

## jancici

 *mrpdaemon wrote:*   

> Any chance you are running udev?
> 
> Here is how I create the devices, in the vmware init script:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

thanks, this help me.

I was using devfs and have not problems with vmware. I did change to udev and after each new start of PC I had to run config script to strart vmware. NOW it's okay  :Smile: 

----------

## lethalman

 *mrpdaemon wrote:*   

> Any chance you are running udev?
> 
> Here is how I create the devices, in the vmware init script:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Great! Worked for me too  :Idea:   :Idea:   :Laughing: 

----------

